# Upgrade



## cardonalj (Mar 13, 2012)

So for the past few weeks i've been looking into upgrading my current camera (40D) to a full frame one. With the permanent price drop to the 5D Mk2 i was considering that one. I was also looking into the 5D Mk3, but spending 4k on it is a bit steep. Question is, is it worth it? Continous shooting is def a plus when high speed photography comes into play (I like to experiment). So is it worth it?


----------



## gsgary (Mar 13, 2012)

Get lenses you only have one good one so a 5Dmk3 would not be that much good to you


----------



## cardonalj (Mar 13, 2012)

that was the other option gary. lol. ive looked into some wide angle and a few telezoom lenses...


----------



## Overread (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd say 5DMII or secondhand/reconditioned 5D and then put the rest of the funds into good glass. The 5DMIII is a cracking looking body, but if you've not go the quality glass to put infront of it many of its gains won't be fully realised. I do think that if you want to go fullframe you should get the body early, but leave yourself budget to buy the good glass to also go with it .


----------



## bazooka (Mar 13, 2012)

I upgraded from the 40D to a mk2 and am very pleased with it.  I still hang onto the 40D to have as a backup and a 1.6x teleconvertor, but haven't used it since.  Big Mike also went from 40D to 5d2 as well so hopefully he'll chime in.


----------

